# Our Christmas puppies have arrived!!



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Yesterday, CC delivered 6 puppies via c-section! All are doing well. 3 boys and 3 girls! The family decided last night at dinner to go with the Christmas theme for this litter. We almost changed, but decided due to the season, why not, as "they are a blessing to us", that is a quote from one of my son's!

I will send pictures in a little bit. Still trying to get it all together!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Something for everyone! I can't wait to see pics!

Kathy since I am first to respond, I think I get first choice. Is there a parti boy???


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy! Wish the puppies and CC good health! Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yippee!! More puppies. Congratulations Kathy and CC. 
I can't wait to see the photos and the puppy cam, since Kimberly has set the bar pretty high in terms of what we expect when new litters come into the world.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Kathy. Cannot wait to see the pictures of all six!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Congratulations to Kathy and CC!


I'm very excited to see puppy pictures~

Lisa 


:whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Whoopee!! More puppies to see! Congrats! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Kathy lucky you puppies for Christmas Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

How exciting!! Can't wait to see them! Congrats and welcome to the world!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats Kathy and CC~!
Can't wait to see pics and the names you picked out!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations to you and CC! What a nice evenly split litter!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Kathy. I know these pups will be fantastic. My MHS runneth over. :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Kathy,

I was right on the money with 6 puppies, 3 girls and 3 boys. Do I get a puppy??? lol


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Congratulations! * *Looking forward to pictures. Prayers that CC heals quickly.*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy and CC! New puppy pics - hurray! 

Now, if one of the girls has coloring anything like Katie's Heidi, I'll be over in about 10 weeks to pick her up :biggrin1: (only, don't tell my DH).

Wanda


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Puppies here, puppies there, puppies everywhere! Congratulations!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations I cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Awesome Kathy. I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, turn off the computer for a few hours, and look what happens! Congratulations kathy - wow , 6 new holiday pups your really are blessed!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations Kathy, I can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Something for everyone! I can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Kathy since I am first to respond, I think I get first choice. Is there a parti boy???


Amanda,
There are two Black pied boys, but no parti boys. 2 parti girls though and 1 sable boy and 1 sable girl.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Yippee!! More puppies. Congratulations Kathy and CC.
> I can't wait to see the photos and the puppy cam, since Kimberly has set the bar pretty high in terms of what we expect when new litters come into the world.


No puppy cam here, the puppies and CC are in our master bedroom/bathroom. Don't think DH would appreciate having a camera in there! LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*CC and Poker pictures*

Here are a couple of pictures. The first picture of 3 are the boy's the last picture of 3 are the girls. I will send individuals with names later.

We are enjoying them all. CC is doing so much better today. Yesterday and this morning she still wasn't able to walk up and down the stairs from our room to outside to potty, so I carried her of course. This afternoon though she is doing it by herself and wants too. She is a such a wonderful mom and eating like a horse I might add.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats CC and Kathy!! can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ph aren't they lovely!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! They are stunning! I love all of their markings!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Awww, they look so sweet. Momma looks awful happy.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kathy, congratulations!! They are beautiful! can't wait to see their sweet little faces. CC is gorgeous as well!

Now I see why there is no cure for MHS!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- PIED ARE MY FAVORITE and I get two!

This is where I should put in the youtube of me doing a cartwheel


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Congratulations on the babies...they are too adorable and I can just smell that puppy breath right over here....looking forward to seeing them grow!

And ouch on the C-section, ...that's an experience I would never want to repeat. I hope dogs recover faster than humans...nobody was allowed to make me laugh for a week, it was so painful...

Alexa


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> the puppies and CC are in our master bedroom/bathroom. Don't think DH would appreciate having a camera in there!


Oh, well, ummm, I'm sure that's true and I don't blame him. You get a pass on the puppy cam!

Beautiful babies, Kathy.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy, they are all beautiful.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Such adorable babies! And Amanda, pieds are MY favorite too!:fencing::croc:

A C-section birth? Ouch! That's how I had my daughter. Yes, let's hope dogs recuperate faster than us humans. Congratulations!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kathy,

Tell your husband I think he's a spoil sport. He should agree to the web cam in the master bedroom on the premise "anything for the forum." :brushteeth::behindsofa:

The babies are adorable and as stated the the last thread, I'll take the third girl on the right.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Adorable!
I'll take the third girl on the right....Heidi needs a sister more her age to play with.....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Kathy- PIED ARE MY FAVORITE and I get two!
> 
> This is where I should put in the youtube of me doing a cartwheel


Amanda,
You make be laugh!!! You could always come up and do the cartwheel in person!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

MaddiesMom said:


> Such adorable babies! And Amanda, pieds are MY favorite too!:fencing::croc:
> 
> A C-section birth? Ouch! That's how I had my daughter. Yes, let's hope dogs recuperate faster than us humans. Congratulations!!


Jeanne,
Dogs seem to recovery faster then us humans all the time. I am amazed at how CC is bouncing back, well, maybe not bouncing, but you get the picture! <grin> She was nursing the babies within an hour after surgery!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, they are ALL adorable! Even my DH thought they were cute. Is that one Pied boy a chocolate??? PLEASE CAN I HAVE HIM??????????????????????????


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Adorable!
> I'll take the third girl on the right....Heidi needs a sister more her age to play with.....


Katie and Geri, I had to go back to the picture so I knew which one you were talking about!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Kathy, they are ALL adorable! Even my DH thought they were cute. Is that one Pied boy a chocolate??? PLEASE CAN I HAVE HIM??????????????????????????


Maryam,
No chocolates in this group, sorry!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't care what you call him I WANT HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<---- asked for the pied boys first and also guessed 6 puppies. I recommend you guys fight over the others!!!

Kathy, now come on, if I made it up there do you think I would let go of the puppies to do a cartwheel. Just ask Fredith when I am around her girls, I don't put them down!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> I don't care what you call him I WANT HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He is nicely marked and nice coloring. The pigment is coming in already too on these pups, which is nice to see only after 24 hours.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> <---- asked for the pied boys first and also guessed 6 puppies. I recommend you guys fight over the others!!!
> 
> Kathy, now come on, if I made it up there do you think I would let go of the puppies to do a cartwheel. Just ask Fredith when I am around her girls, I don't put them down!
> 
> Amanda


Oh yeah, and you are also a ringleader of that new puppy kidnapping group, thanks for reminding me Amanda. I think I must take back my invitation for now!!!:nono:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, now don't get stingy! There are 2 male pieds and since I have a pied (=foot) at home I need a second one so they become pied*s* (=feet) so they can finally walk. It's really hard to do when you only have *one* pied! :crutch:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- first the joy of havanese is having different colors and markings. So you should really look at the sable boy 

And come on, Kathy wouldn't want to send one of her babies all the way on the east coast. She would much rather have them stay in her same state 

Amanda


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy (and CC). The puppies are simply adorable! What a Christmas gift.

Eileen


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Now, now ladies, there are enough for all to enjoy!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Here are the boy's with their new, temporary names! Thanks Kimberly for turning me on to your new find, the puppy warmer, those are great for picture taking sessions.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kathy,
love the pictures, thanks for posting them. I like the puppies with the white tails...


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

more pictures!!! oh sooo cute


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Here are the girl's with their new temporary names.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dasher please! Or Angel!

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, what beautiful puppies. Love their markings!! CC makes a gorgeous mom. I love her coloring.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathy, many congratulations!! I love the pic of CC with her new babies. How sweet! They are cutie pies and I can't wait to see more and hear about how well they do. Good luck with everything!

Maryam, you're too funny with your French pun there! lol


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy,

The puppies are all stunning. Unlike the rest of the group, I am not picky and will take whichever one you give me. :biggrin1:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

OH MY OH MY OH MY!!!! 6!!!! LOVE THE COLORS!!!!

CONGRATES!!!!! eace:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

:baby:Congratulations Kathy and CC!!! The babies are so darling and CC looks very content ~ hope she is feeling better from her C-section. I guess that was the only way with one blocking the exit ~ I'm just glad mom and babies are all fine and healthy. You sure got a nice variety of colors ~ they all are so beautiful. My favorites are Grace and Blitzen, but they are all precious. I am so happy for you Kathy and family. What a super nice Christmas present CC gave you all!
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

havanesebyha said:


> :baby:Congratulations Kathy and CC!!! The babies are so darling and CC looks very content ~ hope she is feeling better from her C-section. I guess that was the only way with one blocking the exit ~ I'm just glad mom and babies are all fine and healthy. You sure got a nice variety of colors ~ they all are so beautiful. My favorites are Grace and Blitzen, but they are all precious. I am so happy for you Kathy and family. What a super nice Christmas present CC gave you all!
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


Thank you Libby, yes, they are 6 bundles of joy, love, and peace!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

juliav said:


> Kathy,
> 
> The puppies are all stunning. Unlike the rest of the group, I am not picky and will take whichever one you give me. :biggrin1:


Julia, you aren't picky and live closer too!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kathy, I just saw this thread!!! CONGRATS TO YOU AND CC!!!!

They are absolutely drop dead gorgeous! I love their markings and their overall cuteness. So beautiful!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

What cute pups, and CC looks so happy! I know I wasn't that happy after my c-sections!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Kathy--congratulations on the sweet beautiful babies. I look forward to watching them grow.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! They are all beautiful and CC looks pretty happy! Congratulations on such a nice healthy Christmas litter! I love the name Holly....and I sure do like the back and white partis....gotta show my boys the love too though! Nice group!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great job on taking so many pictures already, Kathy! When I first saw the puppy warmer, I thought I opened the wrong topic. ha ha!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME CHRISTMAS BABIES....YOU ARE ALL ADORABLE!







:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy, lovely puppies, beautiful coloring! Good luck to all the Christmas babies!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh Kathy! What a wonderful thread to wake up to this morning! CC is lovely and these puppies look to be every bit as beautiful as their mom! Gertie and I have discussed this and have decided that we aren't picky either! ANY puppy from you would be a wonderful addition to anyone's family!! Of course, Gertie wants a sister!! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Kathy- PIED ARE MY FAVORITE and I get two!


Amanda......EVERYcolor is your "favorite"! lol

They are beautiful pups!

I'll take Holly!  I called her first, so poof be gone other puppy lusters!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Kathy they are adorable, I'm putting my claim in on Blitzen, he looks like a good strong boy and will do well RLH with my boys.

Amanda, you get that you tube video up and I will do everything I can to help you get your pick of the litter. ound:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I want another puppy. My husband would absolutely kill me if I brought home a dog, but it might be worth it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're just beautiful. I'm in love with Angel and Grace.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

They are all beautiful, but I'd choose Blitzen and Grace.
Is Grace's coloring dark brown or black?
Can't wait to see how they change.
Congrats!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on this beautiful Christmas litter.They are all just adorable!

Did you see the double arrow markings on Angel's head?It looks like she has struck by Cupid's arrow!This will be fun to watch these cuties grow.You have an equal split of boys and girls too...how cute!

Speed healing to CC:hug:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations, CC did a great job and the babies are so cute. They look like like alot of fun for the next 8 or 9 weeks. Enjoy.*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My favorites are Angel and Dasher. So, if you need someone to take them off your hands, I'm volunteering. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I was so busy yesterday and last night I wasn't even able to get near my computer so, I'm really late to this party! And what beautiful guests of honor! Kathy, they are gorgeous! Congratulations!

I'm sorry to hear it was a C-section. My daughter's had 3 of them! Needless to say, she's through giving us grandkids! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I guess my earlier reply didn't go through and if it did the babies are worth gushing over twice! I wanted to say how beautiful they are. I love all the markings and the coloring on them.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Great job on taking so many pictures already, Kathy! When I first saw the puppy warmer, I thought I opened the wrong topic. ha ha!


Kimberly, lol, they are useful though aren't they?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Nan, Grace has a lot of black hairs throughout her red hairs, which makes her look darker then Blitzen. 

Julie, you know it's funny you noticed that. My daughter though those markings reminded her of Angel wings, hence the reason we picked that name for her. But your's seems more fitting since her daddy is CH Bellatak's CUPIDS ARROW!!! We call him Poker, meaning "Poke her"! lol


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

irnfit said:


> My favorites are Angel and Dasher. So, if you need someone to take them off your hands, I'm volunteering. :biggrin1:


Michele, Dasher looks very much like his daddy did, it will be interesting to see how he developes.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Mommy and babies look beautiful! I will take Dasher or Comet, I even have a name picked out already! Just let me know when you are ready to come back to my neck of the woods and deliver him. I promise it won't be as hot here as last time.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kathy. Congratulations on the puppies. They are soooooooooooo beautiful. Love the Christmas theme. They are a blessing.:baby::baby:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

They are all beautiful! Grace would be my favorite in this litter. I can't wait to see a good photo of her face! hoto:

-sigh- I love puppy pics.

Wanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sigh, heavy sigh! I want them all!!! what gorgeous coloring!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Rita said:


> Kathy. Congratulations on the puppies. They are soooooooooooo beautiful. Love the Christmas theme. They are a blessing.:baby::baby:


They are a blessing Rita, you are sooooo right! I just love watching them with their mother. I can't hardly leave the room.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*They are so stinkin' cute (as the saying goes).*


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, thanks for giving me Comet, how generous of you  Apparently no one else wants him (except for anneks who wants Dasher *OR* Comet).
So Amanda, everything's fine, you can choose another puppy-boy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay the reason I have to take Dasher and Comet. Dora and Dasher (which would make for a nice agility name!) sounds so cute!

Then Comet. There Amanda, Belle,____, Dora we obviously need Comet in our pack (also a great agility name!)

I think Kathy may have had a holiday theme but it was to trick you guys into not knowing I was getting the two boys!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Okay the reason I have to take Dasher and Comet. Dora and Dasher (which would make for a nice agility name!) sounds so cute!
> 
> Then Comet. There Amanda, Belle,____, Dora we obviously need Comet in our pack (also a great agility name!)
> 
> ...


Amanda, shhhhhhhh:wink: I thought it was a secret!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Update*

CC started to refuse food yesterday, which of course, had me very worried since she is supplying food for 6 now! She was running a low grade temp, so the reproduction vet wanted me to start her on antibiotics which we did. I tried feeding her just about everything. She would take a few very small sized satin balls, but that was all. As of last night, her was back down to normal and she is starting to eat more. She loves the chicken stew I made. <grin> Oh and she had half of my birthday steak, which of course she also thought was grand!!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Kathy, I'm glad to hear that her appetite is coming back! Chicken stew? YUMMMM! Birthday steak - even better! LOL!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy,

I am glad CC is feeling better and eating again. That must have been scarry!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathy, I'm so glad to read that CC is perking up. She just wanted to hold out for mom's home cooking and special birthday meal.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes, that is very scary. Does she have to double what she would normally eat? I would imagine a lot more calories for the little ones! Especially judging by the bellies of Kimberly's puppies by the second week!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad she is doing better, Kathy.
Yes, Amanda - Martha only has half the number of pups that CC has, but she's been eating at least double her usual amount, if not triple. I am free feeding her on top of giving her a lot of supplementation (cottage cheese, satin balls, chicken, ricotta cheese, cheddar cheese) and came home yesterday to find her bowl was licked dry. She is still a little Skinny Minnie. Those puppies are sucking all the nutrition out of her that they can. I can definitely see why Kathy would be concerned.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Kathy, I'm so glad to read that CC is perking up. She just wanted to hold out for mom's home cooking and special birthday meal.


Susan,
We all knew when she came wondering downstairs all by herself last night when we were eating dinner (as she smelled the steak coming out of the broiler) that she was feeling better! <grin> I gave a huge sigh of relief!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Does she have to double what she would normally eat?
> Amanda


Amanda,
Yes, they typically eat a lot more, sometimes 3 or 4 times more. I feed CC 4 times a day, and when she doesn't have puppies she eat's once a day.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow I take some time off to go Christmas shoping and we have 6 more adorable puppies .
Congratulations ! I am happy CC is feeling better and she is eating . That is a major job feeding those little ones ..
They say a human needs minimum of 3000 calories to nurse a baby so imagine what a dog needs .
So with those adorable warmers I think the next Havanese Calendar should have a newborn nursery page !!
Hint Hint Melissa !!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am glad CC is feeling better and eating! It must be hard to give birth to six. or maybe she is just worried about her girlish figure!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so glad CC is feeling better. That had to be frightening. It even was as far away as Long Island. Give that girl an extra hug from me . . . and I expect some extra goodies from your kitchen wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Kathy-
I was just reading through the thread. Congratulations! CC is beautiful and the puppies are so cute. I like their festive names! It will be so much fun to watch them grow.

-Diana


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy,
Very happy to know that CC is feeling better and her appetite has returned. Good luck to CC and the puppies.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I miss so much good news not being on the forum every day!! urgh!

Congratulations Kathy & CC! All 6 puppies are especially beautiful, but oh ANGEL is just so sweet!!! I want a girl! She would be so loved by the boys!! How do I become a member of the Puppy Snatching Group???


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Glad to hear CC is feeling better! Is it from her healing and her stiches from her C-section? What a good mommy she is!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

havanesebyha said:


> Glad to hear CC is feeling better! Is it from her healing and her stiches from her C-section? What a good mommy she is!


Libby,
I am not sure why she is not wanting to eat. Last time, she ate like a horse. This time it is different, yet she seems ok in all other way's. Keep your prayers going that CC will begin to eat more, as the puppies need that too. The pups have all gained nicely so far and CC is the best mom ever!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kathy,

Once a C-Section is done does she have a follow-up appointment with the vet a week or two weeks out? How does her stitches look and will those dissolve or be removed by the vet? Give CC a big hug for me and I will keep her in my prayers that she gets her appetite back. I really feel for these three new moms right now with their new puppies - CC, Missy, & Martha. It is nice to oh and awe over the babies as they all are so adorable, but the mom's are just the greatest!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

havanesebyha said:


> Kathy,
> 
> Once a C-Section is done does she have a follow-up appointment with the vet a week or two weeks out? How does her stitches look and will those dissolve or be removed by the vet? Give CC a big hug for me and I will keep her in my prayers that she gets her appetite back. I really feel for these three new moms right now with their new puppies - CC, Missy, & Martha. It is nice to oh and awe over the babies as they all are so adorable, but the mom's are just the greatest!!! :grouphug:


No Libby, no need for a follow up appointment as the stitches will dissolve on their own. CC will be checked when I take the puppies in for their check up when they are 7 weeks old.

When the repro vet was stitching her up, she said, "This bitch has a very healthy uterus!" A comment only a vet and a breeder can appreciate! <grin>


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Kathy,
"This bitch has a very healthy uterus!" is not a sentence that you hear too often. 
LOLOLOL


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah!!! Good to hear Kathy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathy, I understand your concern about CC not eating as much as she should. I hope she gets her appetite back soon. I just had a woman come into the pet food store where I now work part time. She was asking what to feed her soon to be bred girl that the puppies could eat as well. Thing is, the dam reacts to chicken and turkey so we didn't have many choices. 

I learn something new and fascinating each day - so far anyway, as I've only worked 3 days ! lol 

Are we due for more pictures by any chance? Just asking...... :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Kathy, I understand your concern about CC not eating as much as she should. I hope she gets her appetite back soon. I just had a woman come into the pet food store where I now work part time. She was asking what to feed her soon to be bred girl that the puppies could eat as well. Thing is, the dam reacts to chicken and turkey so we didn't have many choices.
> 
> I learn something new and fascinating each day - so far anyway, as I've only worked 3 days ! lol
> 
> Are we due for more pictures by any chance? Just asking...... :biggrin1:


Hey Marj, thanks for the words of encouagement. Myra Servant, a renowned breeder/educator doesn't suggest feeding a pregnant bitch puppy food before they whelp as it contains too much calcium and can cause problems during and after the birth. I feed Innova EVO to both mom's and pups. Although right now CC won't have anything to do with it. She is eating my "chicken soup" and drinking goats milk so that is an improvement. I really think it is an after effect of the anesthesia.

Pictures? I have taken many, so will post some soon, just haven't had time to download them. <grin>


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Marj,
CONGRATULATIONS on the new job, sounds like a fun one.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Glad to hear CC is eating a little bit now. 
Can't wait to see puppy pics!
Dawna


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Kathie. Yes, it's an interesting job as I get to talk to people about things I've learned since becoming a dog owner. It's hard for me to believe it's only been 16 months!! Learning about all the things we discuss in the forum here and what I read online and in books has opened up a whole new world and it just seems so natural to me to want to know more. 

I'll make a note of mentioning Innova EVO to the woman since I have to give her a call this week. The store I work at only carries human-grade pet food, with no by-products in any of them and almost all of them contain organic ingredients, some more than others. I have a lot to learn there too! 

O.k...... we'll wait patiently for pics. After all, you ARE very busy with all these babies in your life now.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Good Morning Kathy,

Just checking to see how CeeCee is this morning. Have a great day!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

marjrc said:


> I'll make a note of mentioning Innova EVO to the woman since I have to give her a call this week. The store I work at only carries human-grade pet food, with no by-products in any of them and almost all of them contain organic ingredients, some more than others. I have a lot to learn there too!
> 
> O.k...... we'll wait patiently for pics. After all, you ARE very busy with all these babies in your life now.


Marj,
EVO is one of those foods that has human grade ingredients and no grains. Just an FYI. <grin>

I will try to download pics later today. I haven't even shopped for the holiday's at all. Gift cards are looking like a great idea this year!! LOLOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Carol said:


> Good Morning Kathy,
> 
> Just checking to see how CeeCee is this morning. Have a great day!


Thanks for checking Carol. CC is doing better. She is starting to eat more and she will drink the goats milk, which is good.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*First week pictures*

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh Lordy help me! More fat, pink bellies! They just cry out for a rub and a kiss!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Kathy!!!

These puppies are so huggable, squeezable and kissable. Love those fat little bellies. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want, i want, i want, I need, i need, i need, give me, give me, give me!!! funny how those cute little bellies make me revert to childhood.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are precious!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhh Kathy the are soooo adorable.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My boys are getting more and more handsome!!!!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ooh look at those tiny paws. I just wanna hold that little footie. They're so tiny and precious. I love that little one asleep on his back.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness -- it ought to be against the law to be this darn cute!Each and every one--cuter then the next.:hug::kiss::hug:

Hoping CC continues to eat better and get her strength back...:angel:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kathy,
Those little ones are getting cuter all the time. I hope CC is back to her old self and eating well.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kathy,
congrats on your new litter! Very handsome puppies! Anyone from here getting one?????????

Ryan


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Too precious for words! The full belly shot is too cute. You can't look at these pictures without smiling.

I was wondering if anyone here was getting one. Are they all spoken for?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Kathy, they all are so darling!!! CC must be so proud and you too! If you ever need someone to hold them when they get older I'd love to take a turn!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Lofe the puppy pics! I had them dancing in my dreams all night long! LOL!! I think they were saying that they want to come and live here in Chicago!! Probably because the weather is so warm and inviting! 

How's CC feeling? Is she eating better Kathy?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathy, they are just adorable. I love their little toothless mouths and the chubby bellies just crying out to be rubbed and those little pink feet, oh my. 
I hope CC's dong well.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Carol said:


> Lofe the puppy pics! I had them dancing in my dreams all night long! LOL!! I think they were saying that they want to come and live here in Chicago!! Probably because the weather is so warm and inviting!
> 
> How's CC feeling? Is she eating better Kathy?


:nono::nono: No, no....they would MUCH prefer Virginia Beach, I tell ya! Lots of sun, sand...Winter only lasts a few short weeks 

heh.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"EVO is one of those foods that has human grade ingredients and no grains. Just an FYI. <grin>"

Yes, I know. lol I think that the way I wrote my comment was misleading. 

LOVE the pics!!! They are squishable!!

Oh and Ryan has a very good question. Care to answer that one???


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy~ They're so sweet I could eat 'em with a spoon!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*We are two weeks old!*

I hope this link works. Some have opened their eye's and are walking on all 4's!! 2 even tried to eat mama's food yesterday! <grin>

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLa...e=fromshare&Ux=0&UV=839837665010_336496186111


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Kathy for sharing their pictures. They are so sweet.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow they are growing like crazy! Just a sign we need more pictures already  

Amanda

P.S. I also really like one of the girls now too


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Simply precious!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

They're the sweetest things! I love the "belly up" shots. Thank you for sharing them w/us, Kathy.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They are beautiful. What fun to watch them grow.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

They grow so fast. Thanks for the puppy fix!!!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Puppies are so pretty*

Kathy - these little ones are so beautiful already. CC must have dusted them with pixie dust on the way out. Congratulations again. Thanks for the updated photos.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wonderful pictures of your beautiful litter, Kathy! C C's pups are growing so fast. They all look so plump and healthy.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Kathy, I was finally able to get to your pics of CC's babies. They are just beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

The puppies are just beautiful. I have no idea how you breeders ever get anything done with so much cuteness in the house. I'm not sure I could tear myself away from them. Congratulations again!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It isn't easy getting anything done around here when all I want to do is sit next to the whelping box and just stare, hold, smell, smile! They are changing so fast now. All have their eye's open and most are up on all 4's moving all around. 

Happy New Year Everyone,


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy, I just looked through the photos again and I still can't believe what a beautiful litter they are! I love the markings and colors. Beautiful!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> I still can't believe what a beautiful litter they are! I love the markings and colors. Beautiful!


Thank you Kimberly, I think. <grin> I am laughing as when I first read your post, I thought, "Kimberly is surprised CC and Poker could produce nice puppies". That was only a brief moment as I was in smart a - - mode! LOL I hope a couple of them turn out to be nice as show potentials, time will tell.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! All I can see for now are some dots and stripes on some wee ones. I already know there will be some nice ones structurally. That's a given with those two parents!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> LOL! All I can see for now are some dots and stripes on some wee ones. I already know there will be some nice ones structurally. That's a given with those two parents!


You never know. I am very picky. <grin> We need to get together before these pups all go to their new homes and let them have a puppy play date. Maybe we could meet up at Sarah's house!! She would love it!! Did I tell you she will be moving back to Sacramento?

Kathy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, you didn't tell me. That's probably really good news for her but fewer excuses for you to come down here. Darn! Yes, let's plan some time to get them all together. That would be a hoot! Even if Sarah's doesn't work out, I can head up your way. That way Elaine could see the girls too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

The pups are so precious! The tiny paws and fat bellies are too cute! :kiss::kiss: I love the picture of CC nursing the pups. The cute little paw and tails look adorable.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Seriously, if you have a puppy play date, EVERYONE gets an invite!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kimberly just needs to take the puppy cam to Kathy's house and they can get Kathy's, Kimberly's and Elaine's puppies together for one massive, puppy play date. That would be what, 15 puppies, roughly the same age, playing together. Oh, and one cutie little PWD watching from the sidelines.


----------

